# Help with jack points



## Guest (Sep 13, 2003)

Hey everybody. I need some help on locating the jack points for a '96 S14. I tried a search and didn't come up with anything. 

What's the best way to get the car up on 4 jackstands? Is there a jack point at the front and rear of the car? If so, where are they located?

This is the first time I have tried working on the car, so I'm not familiar with the procedure yet. Any help would be appreciated. :thumbup:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

try the lower suspension pivots. Failing that, anywhere on the chassis is ok. dont use the floorpan


----------



## gold240 (Dec 3, 2002)

the metal rails that run along either side of the car are good too. Although over the 2 years ive had my car and jacking it up, there's some scuff marks and some slight indentation. You can't even get to it if your car's lowered. Other than that, i use the point where there's 3 bolts on the frame up front. (left and right) DONT put the jack on the bottom of the radiator...it's easy to do.


----------

